# 2006 Tour of California Route?



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

Does anyone know where the links to the actual route are? I haven't been able to find it. I don't mean the general route as San Luis Obispo to Santa Barbara, or Santa Barbara to Thousand Oaks, but the actual roads and ETA's the race will cover. I of course checked the Amgen site and did a google search but I didn't come up with anything.

I'd like to be by the roadside at the race at some point while it's down here.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Mersault said:


> Does anyone know where the links to the actual route are? I haven't been able to find it. I don't mean the general route as San Luis Obispo to Santa Barbara, or Santa Barbara to Thousand Oaks, but the actual roads and ETA's the race will cover. I of course checked the Amgen site and did a google search but I didn't come up with anything.
> 
> I'd like to be by the roadside at the race at some point while it's down here.


They have all that posted on the Amgen website. Here's the link:

http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/stages.html

To the right of each stage is a link which has more links with downloadable maps of the actual routes with street names.

Hope this helps.

John


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

johngfoster said:


> They have all that posted on the Amgen website. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/stages.html
> 
> John


Yeah, there is lots of good info at the main site. I've also posted information on the race with links to the maps on the official site, but organized differently (see link below). You can read about updated details on the _Tour of California Grassy Knoll Project_ that should interest any race spectator with a digital camera:

http://www.steephill.tv/2006/tour-of-california/route/


----------



## Dysfunctional Redneck (Mar 19, 2005)

*Seems*

like kind of a ripoff to me. NorCal gets almost all the riding. Santa Barbara, gets some,but that's still to far north.


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

They probably had to layout most of the route up there for terrain and traffic reasons. Can you imagine trying to find an interesting, hilly route in L.A. without heavy traffic?

I'll be working as a course marshall in the Thousand Oaks area. Should be a great time.

Jim


----------



## irideti (Aug 13, 2002)

*http://www.scnca.com/2006calendar.htm*

And click each stage to show detailed route.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

The thing that I don't like about the tour of cali is that Amgen has said that they want it to rivial the TDF, now, that may just be a bunch of talk I realise, but lets say they are serious, ok so they say they want it to rival the TDF, and then they make it 8 stages long, um, WTF? I mean it's great that they are starting up a domestic race like this, but if they want it to be more than a nice season warmer, it needs to be more than 8 stages, like umm 20ish stages? 

Anyways, that's just my little ***** about it, I wish they would just go all in for a grand tour, not a american tour..... 

It would be awesome, 20+ stages of racing on american soil, comeon.... This 8 stage 600 mile bidness just isn't cutting it in comparison to the three grand tours.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

*I agree*

It would be awesome, 20+ stages of racing on american soil, comeon.... This 8 stage 600 mile bidness just isn't cutting it in comparison to the three grand tours."

I agree 100%! Imagine if they did a trans-america race. Do you think it could be done in 3 weeks? Imagine all the possibilities. It would take a huge financial commitment from the sponsers thought. Not quite sure an American company is willing to commit to that yet. Not quite sure the American public is ready for that yet. But it's nice to dream.


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

FTF said:


> The thing that I don't like about the tour of cali is that Amgen has said that they want it to rivial the TDF, now, that may just be a bunch of talk I realise, but lets say they are serious, ok so they say they want it to rival the TDF, and then they make it 8 stages long, um, WTF? I mean it's great that they are starting up a domestic race like this, but if they want it to be more than a nice season warmer, it needs to be more than 8 stages, like umm 20ish stages?
> 
> Anyways, that's just my little ***** about it, I wish they would just go all in for a grand tour, not a american tour.....
> 
> It would be awesome, 20+ stages of racing on american soil, comeon.... This 8 stage 600 mile bidness just isn't cutting it in comparison to the three grand tours.


That would be great, but I'm guessing this is just a first step to gauge interest and see if the major teams signed on (they did), and if the public buys in (my guess is they will). I predict if this event is successful, it could grow into or be replaced by a grand tour in the future.

Jim


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Seamus said:


> Can you imagine trying to find an interesting, hilly route in L.A. without heavy traffic?


I can think of a few.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

do any of you guys know if and when the tour will be shown on tv and what channel it will be on. I dont have oln by the way


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

jains89 said:


> do any of you guys know if and when the tour will be shown on tv and what channel it will be on. I dont have oln by the way


http://www.steephill.tv/2006/tour-of-california/route/


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah. Me too. 

Back in the late 80's there was a road race here that started I think at Leo Carillo Beach, went up Mulholland Hwy, came through the valley, up Sepulveda to Mulholland Drive and finished in Griffith Park. I drove out and saw the race at several points. It was lots of fun.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I am hoping to get out to Santa Barbara to watch the climb up San Marcos Pass. Does anyone know if the roads are going to be closed off to automotive traffic?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Not sure but...*



il sogno said:


> I am hoping to get out to Santa Barbara to watch the climb up San Marcos Pass. Does anyone know if the roads are going to be closed off to automotive traffic?


Hwy 154 (San Marcos Pass) is pretty well traveled. My guess is that they'll close it off in sections. I was thinking of watching the stage from San Marcos Pass too, but also try catching the finsh in downtown Santa Barbara. Since I live just 45 minutes from the pass, I was thinking about riding up on my motorcycle to give a leg up on parking and maneuverability through traffic.

Does anyone in the area know of an alternate egress route that would allow me to watch the riders climb the pass, yet still make it down in time to catch the finish?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I was just checking out my map of Santa Barbara. Looks like there's no real way to beat the riders down San Marcos pass. It'll have to be either watch the KOM points at the top of the pass or the finish in SB. 

I'm thinking of maybe catching the some of the action a little earlier in the stage too. Maybe Foxen Canyon.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*That’s what I was afraid of.*

Looking at the stage route, I noticed the riders are on Foxen Canyon Road for a good part of it. On Foxen Canyon, there is a decent hill nicknamed “The Wall”, I recall riding in the Solvang Century. I may watch them climb this hill and try taking Zaca Station Road, which is about half a mile or so back. I believe Zaca Station road is a couple of miles from Hwy 101, then it's about a 30 minute ride (by motorcycle) into SB.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Seamus said:


> That would be great, but I'm guessing this is just a first step to gauge interest and see if the major teams signed on (they did), and if the public buys in (my guess is they will). I predict if this event is successful, it could grow into or be replaced by a grand tour in the future.
> 
> Jim


Yeah, this is a first step, just like the tour of Dupont and look how that race has grown and grown. They should just go all in, bigger spectical=more interest. They are billing a 8 day race as a grand tour contender, which is just hilarous. It's like Chevy saying they are going to make a rivial to a Ferrari, and then showing us the malibu. They need to either put up or shut up, imho.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Starting to get psyched this Tour*

So...the wife and I decide to take a Sunday drive since the temps out here were in the 80’s. We stop down the road in the town of Los Alamos and see the guys from Team Telekom taking a break next to the local grocery store. I chatted with a couple of the riders...nice chaps. They were going to take Drum Canyon Road back to Buellton, where their staying. On the way home through Solvang, on highway 246, I see a bunch of riders ahead speeding down the road. It was Team CSC! Wow…I’m hoping a few more teams will start making the Central Coast their training ground before they head up to do the Tour of California.


----------



## california (Feb 19, 2005)

Retro Grouch said:


> Looking at the stage route, I noticed the riders are on Foxen Canyon Road for a good part of it. On Foxen Canyon, there is a decent hill nicknamed “The Wall”, I recall riding in the Solvang Century. I may watch them climb this hill and try taking Zaca Station Road, which is about half a mile or so back. I believe Zaca Station road is a couple of miles from Hwy 101, then it's about a 30 minute ride (by motorcycle) into SB.


It is great to hear a locals advice on this. I really wanted to catch some of that mountain stage but it is complicated looking at the maps and not knowing the area. Any advice on where to park? where the good climbs will be? I guess you already suggested Foxen Canyon.
Any advice would be awesome. I live in Los

G


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Parking Along the Pass*



california said:


> It is great to hear a locals advice on this. I really wanted to catch some of that mountain stage but it is complicated looking at the maps and not knowing the area. Any advice on where to park? where the good climbs will be? I guess you already suggested Foxen Canyon.
> Any advice would be awesome. I live in Los
> 
> G


Since this is the first running of the ToC, I’m not sure how the CHP and SB County Sheriffs are going to deal with parking along the route as it runs through San Marcos Pass. That said, there are some passing lanes and decent shoulders in sections of the pass that would allow for ample vehicle parking. I’m guessing the KOM section will be shortly after the long bridge, which is at about 15 miles from the finish. The descent down the pass is very technical in terms of curves a gradient, so that might be a good vantage point to view the stage. As for me, I think my best bet is to park my motorcycle at the location I mentioned in my first post, so I'll still have the opportunity see the finish in Santa Barbara too.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Enjoy the Tour of CA my friends. Treat them with the same overwhelming support we've given them here in Norcal.

Most important, say hi to my friend Jana and take pictures of her everyday.

<img src="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=45170&stc=1">

We have a little shrine for her her and we need daily pics of her.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=53195

francois


----------

